# oberon ?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

this may be a strange ? but I'll ask anyway I have 3  covers I love.  2 Bobarra's and a custom TD but I really like the wild rose oberon.so much I may not be able to resist ordering at some point early next year.  my ? is I know the oberon is somewhat thicker and I acually like that, but is there a lot of wasted space in the cover? For instance the m-edge prodigy had a LOT OF wasted space IMO in the spine area so that to me it felt like the K2 was too small for the cover if that makes sense.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes, it absolutely makes sense!!!! And no, there is no wasted space on the oberons. As you said, the leather is quite thick (and protective!), and you have a tiny bit of space around the edge of the K - just enough so that if it falls the cover will take the brunt of the shock and the K won't even touch the surface).

I know what you mean with the Prodigy and felt the exact same way (which is why I almost immediately sold it), and there is no such issue with the Oberons.

You should definitely go for it and treat yourself


----------



## mindreader (Oct 8, 2009)

The extra space on my M-edge was one of the reasons I switched to an Oberon cover.  

The Oberon is much easier to hold for that reason (at least for me) and not nearly as bulky.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

thanks for the info. I like to forget about the prodigy I used it only a few days it drove me nuts.  So I tend to not really count it.   I don't need another cover by any means not with 2 that I LOVE and 1 that I REALLY like, but the Wild Roses cover is gorgeous.  We'll see how long I can resist


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

LOL, I hear you Misty! I absolutely LOVE my Oberon which I have pretty much had since the beginning. But... yesterday I finally caved in and ordered myself a new Cole Haan. Did I need it? No!!! Did I really really really want it? YES  !!!!!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I love mine! No wasted space & it folds back nicely & flat. I hate the way the m-edge creases & puckers when you fold it back.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree with you.. that is the thing I hate about Medge so I use the platform covers now from them. Oberons have NO wasted space at all.. Its the cover I prefer


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

OK, I must be either weird or have absolutely no tactile sensitivity (for a dental hygienist), but I never really thought the M-Edge had any wasted space...although I really love my Oberon now!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I placed an order with Oberon over the weekend and used the free-ship code for $100+ purchase.  It shipped today via UPS!  I'd always used USPS Priority with them and got it in 3 days, but this is scheduled to arrive on the 17th.  Two of the items are gifts, but I'll have them in time.  They are for people I will see and won't have to ship to.


----------



## Meriflower (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi I'm relatively new here - going on two weeks with my Kindle and love it.  Received my new Oberon cover this week, it's the only cover I have/seen.  It is beautiful, very well made, and sturdy.  There is no wasted space and it does fold back nicely.  There are some annoyances that I have with it though.  You already know that it is thick which makes it a little heavy especially after holding it for awhile.  The band that closes it I found puts too much pressure on the Kindle - it presses down pretty hard on the HOME and NEXT PAGE buttons on the right side of the Kindle.  I haven't read where this has caused any problems with other Oberon owners however I'm just keeping it folded over loosely until I can come up with something else.  The most thing that bothers me is that I have the corner style and the upper left-hand corner gets in the way of the on/off button on top.  I'm not sure if I will keep it or buy something else.  I read that you love your Bobarra covers - I like the frog print that they have.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Meriflower said:


> Hi I'm relatively new here - going on two weeks with my Kindle and love it. Received my new Oberon cover this week, it's the only cover I have/seen. It is beautiful, very well made, and sturdy. There is no wasted space and it does fold back nicely. There are some annoyances that I have with it though. You already know that it is thick which makes it a little heavy especially after holding it for awhile. The band that closes it I found puts too much pressure on the Kindle - it presses down pretty hard on the HOME and NEXT PAGE buttons on the right side of the Kindle. I haven't read where this has caused any problems with other Oberon owners however I'm just keeping it folded over loosely until I can come up with something else. The most thing that bothers me is that I have the corner style and the upper left-hand corner gets in the way of the on/off button on top. I'm not sure if I will keep it or buy something else. I read that you love your Bobarra covers - I like the frog print that they have.


I had not heard about that closure issue that's good to know. I wonder if others had the same issue? I do ABSOLUTELY ADORE both of my bobarra's and the CS is outstanding its a very small Company


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I do understand what you are saying about the closure band.  It does cause the cover to be depressed inwards at this point.  I will have to check next time how much it does compress - mostly I leave my kindle at home and so dont actually close it with the elastic.  I think it is relevant to raise it as a problem though, especially if some of the leathers used are thicker than others.


----------



## Meriflower (Nov 28, 2009)

When I get home I will take a pic and post it here so that other people can see and comment.  I guess the simple fix would be to get a slightly larger band.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Are you referring to the bungee cord that secures the Oberon cover shut?  I only use that when I'm not reading and the device is on sleep or off.  It doesn't affect my reading of the kindle at all.  The page turn and home buttons are not covered at all when the cover is open.  I've even closed the cover (but not put the bungee on) when I've changed trains across the platform, and my kindle stayed on the same page.

I guess I don't understand your problem with the closure.  Why would you use it while reading?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

My take on it MLewis, is what I am noticing which is when you close the cover after you finish reading, the bungee (I knew there was a word for it but couldnt remember it!)  depresses the cover at that point, which is located directly in line with the home button underneath. I had noticed this before the post today.  It depresses at that point by a few millimeters.  And that might exert undue pressure on the kindle when it was asleep.  Kind of subtle but ongoing pressure that might cause damage.  Given that the Amazon covers have been known to crack the kindle, it is probably a good point to flag.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just took a look at my K2 and KDX with the covers on.  It really doesn't put pressure on the home button at all with the bungee closed.  If it did, it couldn't depress the home button while it's asleep or off, but it doesn't even come close on mine to doing that.  I've had no problems with my kindles and have had them for months with Oberon covers on them most of the time.

I checked this by closing the cover and looking down through the opening at the top.

I wouldn't want the cover to close any looser than it does.  

Can't even imagine how this bungee closing would be perceived as a potential problem.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I will have a photo in a minute or so. Like I said, it might exert a subtle kind of pressure on the area involved. I would prefer it to be less squashed. As I said, the bungees would all be the same sizes, but some of the leathers used might be thicker.

Of course, Meriflower might be talking about something completely different.

I will reduce the size in a minute - photobucket seems to be more interested in advertising than allowing me to edit, but until I can, it will be big.

Here it is:









You can see that the edges of the folder are raised and not flat as the bungee exerts pressure in the middle.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Meriflower said:


> Hi I'm relatively new here - going on two weeks with my Kindle and love it...The band that closes it I found puts too much pressure on the Kindle...The most thing that bothers me is that I have the corner style and the upper left-hand corner gets in the way of the on/off button on top.


Firstly - welcome to Kindleboards and the world of Kindle (and Oberon)!! I had read somewhere of these concerns and so I decided to ask for the Oberon Journal Cover (for my b-day gift). Since I love the hinge system this works out great!! I have my Kindle secured to the Amazon cover (and I have checked and absolutely no stress on the Kindle so no crack fear) and the Amazon cover fits nicely in the Oberon Journal Cover. Also, the journal cover has a button and tie that wraps around the button to secure it so there is no pressure, whatsoever! I would definitely order a journal cover again, but not so soon as I still am deeply in love with my Red River Garden...and Mr. M.!!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Mine looks like this on the side too, but the button isn't pushed by it.  It's actually putting pressure on the leather but not on the kindle buttons.  If you could look at it from the top (as I can with my DX) it would give you a better idea of what's happening.

Also the leather sticks out beyond the kindle (giving it extra protection), so the pressure is on the edge of the leather and not on the kindle.  I'm probably not clear about this last thing, but you wouldn't even have to know that.

When I was using a K1, I never thought to look at it, but I used it for several months with an Oberon and it still works (a friend now has it).

I'm not at all worried about this, even after seeing your photo.  I've used the cover on it all the time since early October.  I am also not concerned about my camera case being too tight a fit for the on-off button.  It's a non-issue.


----------



## Meriflower (Nov 28, 2009)

Pushka - yes that is exactly what I'm talking about. It is putting pressure on the two buttons - not enough to press them.

Here is a pic of mine. First time posting a pic on the board so hope it works!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Yours does seem a little more compressed than mine does too. It is probably ok, but even just a couple of extra millimeters of elastic would help.  Maybe it will stretch.


----------



## Meriflower (Nov 28, 2009)

I have tried stretching the band.  I think I'm going to try to find a little longer bungee or something like the tie system that F1Wild was talking about.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Meriflower said:


> I have tried stretching the band. I think I'm going to try to find a little longer bungee or something like the tie system that F1Wild was talking about.


I love the tie, especially since it's leather and a better button (IMO, no flack from the Peanut gallery)!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> I don't have any problems with the weight pressing down on the buttons, but I have had slight issues with the on/off button. The corner doesn't cover the button, but it takes a little effort to get my fingernail in the right position for sliding the button. I've followed, I think it was, Betsy's lead and let it go to sleep on its own then only have to deal with turning it on. For me it's not a deal breaker, but I can see how others might consider it an annoyance.


Not my lead, I have a K1 and Velcro and I put my K1 to sleep before closing the cover.  But I'll be glad to take credit!

As for the closure being to tight, I would definitely do some stretching on it. I just checked my K1 in ROH and the cover is a little bent past the Kindle but on the K1, the right side button is angled away so there is little contact. Yours does look tight, Meriflower! I know that a couple times, I've closed the cover without putting Eleanor the K to sleep and I've ended up many pages ahead of myself, so there definitely is some contact with one of the next page buttons.

Betsy


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

This is such an easy problem for Oberon to fix simply by adding a couple of millimetres to the bungy. If it has turned pages when the kindle is not turned off and closed, then quite clearly it is exerting pressure on the keys when closed. And over time, that would be enough to cause a malfunction of that key. I believe that Oberon should provide everyone with this issue a *longer length bungy.* Perhaps we should contact them or create a new thread so it can be brought to their attention. Given my problem with them about the polish and really, lack of response, it would be best coming from someone else as I dont seem to have any traction with them.


----------

